# בנות, צריכים רעיונות!!!



## מזאלונה (13/8/01)

בנות, צריכים רעיונות!!! 
אחיה של חברה שלי מתחתן. היא רוצה לתת לה במתנה משהו לפי המסורת האמריקאית - "something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue" - יעני משהו ישן, משהו חדש, משהו מושאל ומשהו כחלחל. למישהי יש רעיונות מה אפשר לתת? זה יכול להיות גם משהו סמלי, לא חייב להיות משהו גדול, העיקר הרעיון. אתי, איפה את, לך בטוח יש איזה רעיון!!!


----------



## pumpkin (13/8/01)

מזכיר לי את הסדרה בוורלי הילס 
מה שאני זוכרת שהכחול היה ביריה (או בירית שכחתי איך אומרים את זה)


----------



## סיגל2 (13/8/01)

אני לא לגמרי בטוחה, אך אני חושבת 
שמדובר במספר מתנות ולא במתנה אחת, כך שהכלה מקבלת מספר מתנות משהו אחד ישן (אולי מההורים או מימי הילדות) משהו חדש (כלומר, מתנה לגמרי חדשה) משהו מושאל(מתנה שתצטרך אח"כ כנראה להחזיר לנותן) ומשהו כחלחל (אפשר אפילו תכשיט בצבע כחול).


----------



## הילית* (13/8/01)

אפשר (חלקית) 
חברה שלי קיבלה פעם כזה דבר. אני לא זוכרת הכל. אני זוכרת שהיא קיבלה עגילים לחתונה מחברה שלה ששיכות לחברה שלה. עגילי פנינה מאוד מיוחדים (מושאל) היא קיבלה במתנה בירית שהיא הורידה אותה במהלך הריקודים .... (קנוי) חמסה קטנה עם אבן כחולה שתפורה בתוך השמלה- כחול (באיזור הציצי) וזה מה שאנינ זוכרת.


----------



## מזאלונה (14/8/01)

כן, הכוונה לכמה מתנות.... 
אז מה שחברה שלי הציעה זה לתת לה את אחיה כמשהו ישן (זו אמורה להיות מתנה הומוריסטית), בירית כחולה כמשהו כחול, אבל אין לה משהו מושאל ומשהו חדש...... למי יש עוד רעיונות?


----------



## יעלי9 (14/8/01)

אולי המחותנים יהיו המשהו החדש?


----------



## הילה_והגבר (14/8/01)

רעיונות עם אופציות 
כיוון שאני בוקית, הלכתי וחיפשתי מה מקור המנהג המרובע הזה. מסתבר שזהו שיבוש של שיר בריטי עתיק, שהרעיון מאחוריו הוא לתת לכלה חפצי מזל (lucky charms) שהיא יכולה לקחת איתה בטקס החתונה. הכוונה היא שהנשים המקיפות את הכלה (אמהות, אחיות, נשים מהמשפחה וחברות) מביאות לה חפצים קטנים וסמליים שיביאו מזל- משהו ישן מסמל המשכיות (המשכיות משפחתית, נשית, דתית - תחשבו על המשמעות שלכם), משהו חדש מסמל את העתיד והאופטימיות לקראתו, משהו שאול קשור לאושר ומשהו כחול קשור לאהבה, טוהר ונאמנות. במקור יש חרוז נוסף בשיר שבו נותנים לכלה מטבע קטן (sixpence) לשים בנעל כברכה לעושר ולשגשוג. עכשיו רק צריך לחפש את המשמעויות של כל אחד לסמלים האלו. משהו חדש - אופטימיות ועתיד ורוד, אז אפשר ללכת עם תכשיט קטן (עדליון, עגילים, טבעת לרגל וכו´) עם משהו סמלי עליו, לדוגמא סמלי פריון, אהבה ודומיהם. אם מוותרים על רעיון הדברים שלוקחים לחופה, אפשר להביא משהו לבית הזוג (שלט לדלת, מזוזה, משהו קטן בסגנון) שיסמל עתיד משותף. אפשר לארגן הכל בחדר חתן-כלה או בדירת הזוג אחרי האירוע ואז אפשר לבחור בזוג כוסות ´לו ולה´ ולצרף בקבוק יין טוב או שתייה כייפית אחרת (מיץ תפוזים), מסגרת לתמונה וכיוצב´. אפשר לקנות תיק ולהכין בו ´עזרה ראשונה´ ליום החתונה (רצינית ומצחיקה כאחת) - אפתח את הרעיןו אם מישהו ירצה. משהו ישן - אני אוהבת את הרעיון של נשיות ומשפחתיות, וכיוון שעוד אין מנהג של לשמור תחתונים ולתת לבתך ביום חתונתה, אפשר לשלב תכשיט של האם או הסבתא בלבוש, לתפור חתיכת בד משמלת החתונה שלהן לשלך (אפילו בפנים, שלא יראו). עוד אפשריות - לבית, לתת משהו שעובר מדור לדור (ותמיד יש משהו כזה), לחדר חתן-כלה - להביא תמונה של משפחה (במסגרת החדשה) וכיוצב´. משהו מושאל - פה החברות יכולות לעבוד, להשאיל תכשיטים, להשאיל דברים אחרים ליום הגדול (גבר ???) כמו אוטו שיסיע את הזוג, פמוט עם נרות לחדר חתן-כלה שיאיר את דרכם. זה באמת יותר קשה... עלה לי פתאום רעיון - מישהו המליץ לי באיפור ביום החתונה (אתי, לידיעתך), ללבוש על השמלה חולצת כפתורים, כך לא מלכלכים שמלה וגם אפשר להוריד בלי להרוס איפור ושיער, אז אפשר להשאיל חולצה... משהו כחול - בירית, אבן כחולה למזל שתופרים לתוך השמלה או שוזרים באחד התכשיטים, סרט כחול לקשור בו את זר הפרחים, נר כחול לחדר חתן-כלה, חמסה כחולה לבית, ויברטור כחול (למקרה שלכלה לא יהיה מזל...) וכמובן, מטבע של חמש אגורות... האופציות - עלו לי כמה רעיונות מורכבים יותר במהלך הכתיבה, אשמח לפתח אותם אם למישהו יבוא. שיהיה במזל טוב...


----------



## אתי@ (14/8/01)

אוי, כמה שאת יסודית... ../images/Emo41.gif 
את מעוררת הערצה !!!


----------



## הילה_והגבר (14/8/01)

קוראים לזה אוב-ס-סי-בית


----------



## אתי@ (14/8/01)

אני רואה את זה כמשהו חיובי!!! 
אל תחמירי עם עצמך כ"כ...


----------

